# biOrb Cube 30 Aquarium Giveaway



## PetGuide.com

​


> You could win a biOrb Cube 30 fish tank. All you have to do is tell us where you'd put it if you won - how easy is that!?!
> 
> A fish tank is a wonderful way to bring peace and harmony into a home or office space. It's also the ideal first pet for a child - and one tank is often a gateway that'll turn you into an avid aquarium enthusiast! Whatever your reason is for being a fishy fan, we want to help bring more tanks into your life with our biOrb contest.
> 
> We'd like to give one lucky winner the all-new biOrb Cube 30 (MSRP: $249.99). This unique tank fits into any décor and will look beautiful no matter what you decide to decorate it with. Its clean lines provide an unobstructed view of your aquarium inhabitants and an open space to set your creativity free. This exquisite 8 gallon aquarium is available in sleek black, white trim or all transparent.
> 
> The biOrb CUBE is equipped with multi-color remote controlled lighting that can be lit by any of the 16 pre-set colors. You can relax as the aquarium gently fades through the entire spectrum of colors or select the day and night setting for a more natural scene. You can also control the brightness, making these controls a joy to use.
> 
> Would you like to win the biOrb Cube 30? Of course you would!
> 
> You have from June 11, 2018 to June 22, 2018 12AM EST to enter. We'll announce the winner by June 25, 2018. One Winner will be picked randomly, and this giveaway is open to residents in the U.S. and Canada.


Read more about the biOrb Cube 30 Aquarium Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------



## dino

you should close this down its old


----------



## PecnarcY

Very beautiful aquarium. It will join the design of my room very much.


----------

